# Marantz SR-770 Multi-Room Function



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a Marantz SR-770 AVR, but no manual.

I would like to use the Multi-Room function and have figured out how to select the second source but am unsure how to get the signal to the 'other' room. I may have this totally wrong, but do I need to connect one set of pre-outs to another amp which will receive the input from the second source while I listen to the original source on the Marantz?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The short answer? Yes! Connect zone-2 outputs to a second amp. Put it in the same room as your other gear. Pick up someinterconnects and speaker cables from Monoprice, and your good to go. Except for installation, of course :R


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

_Catsfield,_

I couldn't find info specifically for your AVR but many AVR's will only send an analog signal through the Zone 2 connection. If your CD player or Roku player is only connected to the AVR through a digital connection, that sound might not be able to be output through Zone 2.

Good luck.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Connect zone-2 outputs to a second amp.


The older SR-770 doesn't have Zone 2 outputs - it has a single RCA jack labelled "MULTI ROOM".

Here's a pic of back panel.

Can't find any info on whether that jack is a digital coaxial audio jack or a "mono analogue audio" jack or whether it somehow works in conjunction with the m-c analogue pre-outputs.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

eljay said:


> The older SR-770 doesn't have Zone 2 outputs - it has a single RCA jack labelled "MULTI ROOM".
> 
> Here's a pic of back panel.
> 
> Can't find any info on whether that jack is a digital coaxial audio jack or a "mono analogue audio" jack or whether it somehow works in conjunction with the m-c analogue pre-outputs.


Serves me right for insisting on only 4 hours of sleep last night :R


----------



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Don't know why I didn't see the green Multi-Room connection before.
Not knowing how to connect this to another amp, I think I'll just leave it alone in the meantime.


----------



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

It's OK. I found a pair of Multi-Out connections.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd be surprised if the only digital (coax) connection on the entire avr is that green connection. Bet it's some proprietary thing. 

That amp looks antique from the connections.


----------

